# Help with Venturi smoke generator



## kaybee (Jan 4, 2017)

I have been tossing around the idea of making a venturi type cold smoker. I was thinking of a High Nozzle Smoke Generator type. I made a cylinder from a stainless cookie sheet I had that I rolled and will bolt together. I will be using a stainless injector from a coffee machine milk frother. I have an aquarium pump already and I may try to use a pump from a discarded CPAP machine. I have sourced a fine screen from what I think is some sort of vegetable strainer that I was going to put at the bottom so the ashes could go down past it. What I was wondering is what I should make the tube out of to enter the smoker. I don't know where I can get a piece of stainless that size without paying a lot. Copper tube or aluminum may be easier to get, any reason they shouldn't be used?

I like the Smokai unit, but someone said low temps and humidity cause issues. A lot of times I smoke things when it is snowing or raining. I was thinking the high nozzle since it uses draft and maybe didn't always need the pump or I could sort of tune it if necessary.

I have a MES, and the cold smoker attachment goes through chips like crazy. I have to add about every hour and it is not fun. The regular way needs babysitting too. I got the amazen pellet smoker and the only way it stays lit is if I open the bents all the way, but that lets most of the heat out too. 

Thanks


----------



## g dog (Jan 5, 2017)

I built one that kind of looked like the smoke daddy but with Square aluminum tubing.  I loved the idea of it, but the praticality of it was terrible.  It produced a ton of creosote, so much so that it would eventually plug it up and put the fire out.  I tried at least ten different ways to make it work- different wood chunks, mixing in charcoal to make it hotter, on and on and on, and it just was never that great.  I think that all smoke daddy's suffer the same problems.  Not sure about that Smokai unit, the design looks different, I just don't know what would happen to the creosote in it either, it has to go somewhere. 

My solution was to get a completely separate fire box- actually a heavy duty stove for a wall tent that someone gave me.  I pipe the smoke in from that and it works awesome. 

From what you are doing, you sound pretty handy, I think that a good solution is the mailbox trick, or something that you build like it, that you put the amazen pellet smoker in and mount to your smoker.  I'm sure you have seen it on here and I think it works well for a lot of folks.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 5, 2017)

Food for thought.  My Cold Smoking Options w/Q - View

Creosote between the fire and your product is creosote not on your food.

T


----------



## g dog (Jan 6, 2017)

That's true, but I'd argue that no matter what you use, some creosote gets on your food.  It just became a problem in such a small space(the smoke generator).


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 6, 2017)

g dog said:


> That's true, but I'd argue that no matter what you use, some creosote gets on your food. It just became a problem in such a small space(the smoke generator).


No need to argue, that’s the reason I go to so much trouble to remove it, regardless of the smoke generator being used.

 As far as creosote collecting in some generators, I don’t let it bother me.

T


----------



## g dog (Jan 6, 2017)

Sure, but how do you keep it from adversely affecting the performance/function of the generator?  And isn't it a pain to clean it out?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 7, 2017)

g dog said:


> Sure, but how do you keep it from adversely affecting the performance/function of the generator? And isn't it a pain to clean it out?


I’ve not experienced any problems with the performance whatsoever. That being said, I would not recommend an venturi  type smoke generator to an inexperienced food smoker as they may find them problematic to use.

As for cleaning, some find cleaning a cast iron skillet a pain. It all depends on the individual. If someone is looking for quick and easy, maybe they should look elsewhere.

T


----------



## g dog (Jan 7, 2017)

What problems might an inexperienced food smoker encounter using a Venturi type smoke generator?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 7, 2017)

g dog said:


> What problems might an inexperienced food smoker encounter using a Venturi type smoke generator?


You mentioned several problems in post # 2 that one may experience. If used for hot smoking some of them may be eliminated as a hotter fire may be used.

Both of mine are used exclusively for cold smoking as the color and density of the smoke can be controlled to meet my desired application.

Rather than jack this thread, I suggest you start your own thread, but understand, these are not smoke generators that you load with fuel, turn the switch on, and forget. If that is what you are looking for, you can Google “food smoke generators” and read the rest of the day on the pros and cons of dozens of them.

Good luck.

T


----------



## g dog (Jan 7, 2017)

Since I'm the only one who actually responded to the op, instead of only replying to me, I don't think you understand what it means to "jack" a thread.  

Good luck to you as well.


----------

